# Thunderbird soll Windows Adressbuch verwenden



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2005)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich Thunderbird dazu mein Windowsadressbuch als Adressbuch zu verwenden. Zur Zeit verwendet Thunderbird noch sein eigenes.

Veile Grüße


----------

